# what about kandy?



## mavfanatic (Jun 13, 2002)

i heard rumors that cuban is signing the clippers center michael olowakandi and i was wondering if any body knows something about the deal?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I've heard rumors that quite a few teams are interested in Kandi, but right now, rumors or dreams are all it can be. It'll be interesting to see what happens with a player like Kandi.


----------



## MAVSFAN (Jun 12, 2002)

What is so great about Olowokandi? What has he done to warrant a big contract?


----------



## mavfanatic (Jun 13, 2002)

he doesnt have to be that great,were not signing shaq here,but he will be one of the best centers in the league.
he got a pretty good season with averages of(astimated):12 ppg,8 rpg ,1.7 bpg.
and beside that,hes a 7 footer with good defance,and if he comes than raef will move to number 4,his more natural position.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

"and beside that,hes a 7 footer with good defance,and if he comes than raef will move to number 4,his more natural position"

If (that is a huge little word, isn't it?) Kandi comes and Raef then goes to pf and then Dirk at sf and Finley at sg with Nash at the pg, one could assume that would be a formidable starting line up, right?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> "and beside that,hes a 7 footer with good defance,and if he comes than raef will move to number 4,his more natural position"
> 
> If (that is a huge little word, isn't it?) Kandi comes and Raef then goes to pf and then Dirk at sf and Finley at sg with Nash at the pg, one could assume that would be a formidable starting line up, right?


yeah but then wouldnt minutes be a problem


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

"If (that is a huge little word, isn't it?) Kandi comes and Raef then goes to pf and then Dirk at sf and Finley at sg with Nash at the pg, one could assume that would be a formidable starting line up, right? "
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



"yeah but then wouldnt minutes be a problem"

-------------------------------------------------

I don't think it would be any more of a problem than the minutes already are, but then I guess nellie would find a way to make it work. He is pretty inventive offensively.


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2002)

It'll go like this:

PG Steve Nash
SG Michael Finley
SF Dirk Nowitzki
PF Raef LaFrentz
C Mike Olawakandi

I think that line up sounds pretty cool, with Kandi on there side, they'll probably make it to the finals next year.


----------



## Mister (Jul 17, 2002)

With Kandi they would probably win the Finals next Year


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am still not a favorite of Kandi. He really have not shown me anythign that pops up.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Kandi played much better last year, but I attribute most of that improvement to having Brand getting doubled and taking the pressure off of Kandi. He could have some good play with Dallas, as Dirk demands some extra attention.

One can only wait and see what transpires.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I agree that Kandi shown some promise with Brand there. If he does sign with Dallas, he has Raef and Dirk who can help him with rebounds and blocks and so forth. Good player surround by otther good/great players make him look good. AKA look at Kobe. Without shaq, I am one of the few who thinks that Kobe would not be a player as he is today.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Yes, Kobe is a great player, but it is obvious that having Shaq helps any player - on both ends of the floor.


----------

